# New Handicap Rule



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Just read on the USSA site that they''re getting a group together to develop a new handicap rule to replace IMS. Anyone have ideas about what changes/improvements need doing?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I assume this is either a variant of Americap or the rule used in Europe these days. The only short coming that I know of with IMS is that it is really expensive to measure a non-class rated boat and even a class boat is not all that cheap to measure. Also with all of the wind scales, it is hard on a race committee. Amerixap and the European variant,use fewer (or only a single rating) and require less measurements. 

The European rule apparently is not VPP based as is IMS and Americap. It apparently over taxes light weight so that boats aimed at the Eurpean rule tend to be a little overweight and undercanvassed like the Dehler 36, Beneteau Farr 36.7 and the X-Boat IMX38 at least as compared to pure IMS boats. 
Jeff


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Interesting about the Beneteau 36.7 -- just got one at our club late last season, but he''s only been out racing once. Will USSA be able to sell something based on VPP, or will Europe balk? If RC''s want ease of application (e.g.: one-number rating) it doesn''t sound like adjusting for wind variances is going to get much of a salute- especially with longer-distance races. How is a new rule going to be an improvement?


----------

